# thinking of getting a lynx cub need advice



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi there thinking fof getting a lynx cub never owned one before can any one give me adive on wht food they eat care ect thank you please email [email protected]


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

i find they like abit of chocolate, how about this













Seriously tho, what do you really think wild cats eat in the wild after they've finished suckling from the mother:whistling2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Start by building your enclosure (I'd imagine around 25-30K should be enough for an adequate sized one including heated indoor area and suitable double door and isolation areas) Once this is done, then you can apply for your DWAL.

In order to obtain your DWAL for such an animal you'll have to have a very large portfolio of evidence of sufficient knowledge and experience to keep a medium sized cat species.

I have to say, the way you have worded the question and the fact that you have put it on here would suggest that you are a million miles away from being able to keep a lynx properly...


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Start by building your enclosure (I'd imagine around 25-30K should be enough for an adequate sized one including heated indoor area and suitable double door and isolation areas) Once this is done, then you can apply for your DWAL.
> 
> In order to obtain your DWAL for such an animal you'll have to have a very large portfolio of evidence of sufficient knowledge and experience to keep a medium sized cat species.
> 
> I have to say, the way you have worded the question and the fact that you have put it on here would suggest that you are a million miles away from being able to keep a lynx properly...


Very well said


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

ok i think ill have a maine **** someone told me that the savanna cats are the largest but there not the longest are they maine ***** are 40 inch long


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

One of my cousins has maine ***** they are a big cat, very high maintainance (grooming, providing a source of running water for them to drink as they are not keen or good with still water, they are also very expensive to buy his were about £600 each as they nare full pedigree form a good breeder, cause no end of damage to things in the house and garden mainy the garden with trees and fence panels) but he has them well litter trained and they walk very well on their leads as he will not let them out loose due to A. the high value of them and B. the damage the could potentially cause to other cats, dogs, children etc. Definitly a decision you need to be very serious about they are not your regular tom/tabby cats. He has also heard they could be added to the dwa for counicl in some areas of the country.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

RENT-A-GOAT said:


> One of my cousins has maine ***** they are a big cat, very high maintainance (grooming, providing a source of running water for them to drink as they are not keen or good with still water, they are also very expensive to buy his were about £600 each as they nare full pedigree form a good breeder, cause no end of damage to things in the house and garden mainy the garden with trees and fence panels) but he has them well litter trained and they walk very well on their leads as he will not let them out loose due to A. the high value of them and B. the damage the could potentially cause to other cats, dogs, children etc. Definitly a decision you need to be very serious about they are not your regular tom/tabby cats. *He has also heard they could be added to the dwa for counicl in some areas of the country*.


I thought animals couldnt be on the DWA for only certain parts of the country, it was either all of them or none of them?


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> I thought animals couldnt be on the DWA for only certain parts of the country, it was either all of them or none of them?


That's correct as far as I'm aware.

To the OP. You sound like you're not sure what you want, and don't sound like you've got the hours and hours of experience needed to own a big cat.

These are not a species to be taken lightly, or bought on a whim. Spend a bit of time doing some research, and getting some experience, and when you come back you'll be able to answer our questions. : victory:


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

I am unsure of this as I dont know all the ins and outs, about the dwa system I just posted what my cousin has told me in reference to his cats when I have questioned him about them, he mentioned the dwa thing the last time I spoke to him on the phone as he was concerned as he has had them both since they were kittens and they are now 3yr olds. 

I have just called him now to clarify and he has said " First generation supercats must be kept under licence in outdoor cages in the UK, due to the Dangerous Wild Animals Act. Later generations can be kept as normal pets, but the rspca and other lobby groups are calling for all generations of super cats to be liscensed due to the risk they could potentialy pose to other domesic cats breeds, small/meduim dog breeds and infants and toddlers" If this ever happens he doesnt know as its jsut specualtion at the moment. But he did say that maines are a huge commitment and one not to be rushed into lightly or fool hardidly but if you do your homework and have the right circumstances they are incredible animals and he says he would never be without a maine now and that they are better than dogs anyday.


​


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe you should really think long and hard about this first... you sound like you have no idea... you don't even know what a lynx would eat!! it's not going to be a tin of whiskers!

Lynx cubs surprisingly enough turn into fully grown lynx... and then you say you want a Savannah cat or a maine coone cat... what is your interest in them? it just sounds like you want a biggish cat for the sake of having one i'm afraid...

What experience do you have with cats in general? then of course these kinds of cats are a different matter entirely i'm sure.

i don't think you can flog a lynx cub on gumtree when its gotten too big for your house!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

RENT-A-GOAT said:


> One of my cousins has maine ***** they are a big cat... He has also heard they could be added to the dwa for counicl in some areas of the country.


Won't happen. Maine **** cats are 100% _Felis silvestris catus_ - domesticated cat. They aren't likely to add one BREED of domestic cat to the list - it's done by species.



RENT-A-GOAT said:


> have just called him now to clarify and he has said " First generation supercats must be kept under licence in outdoor cages in the UK, due to the Dangerous Wild Animals Act.


This only applies to hybrid animals that are part domestic cat and part wild species of cat. Maine **** cats are 100% pure domestic cat, and your cousin has absolutely nothing to worry about.

The "first generation" thing refers to things like Bengals (Domestic cat X Asian Leopard Cat), Savannahs (Domestic cat X Serval), Chausies (Domestic cat X Jungle Cat) - those are hybrids of wild cat species to the domestic cat.


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

well first of all i own a 7 bedroom house so im not getting a lynx a maine **** i think


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

benm767 said:


> well first of all i own a 7 bedroom house so im not getting a lynx a maine **** i think


You can't keep a lynx in a spare bedroom...... :whistling2:


----------



## dozzarelli (Apr 10, 2010)

Where abouts in Telford do you live??? Just so I know whether to move house or not lol!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

benm767 said:


> well first of all i own a 7 bedroom house so im not getting a lynx a maine **** i think


 
You're twenty years old (?) and live with your parents (who won't let you have a 'rep room') http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/546682-i-want-reptile-room-but.html
...

You work for Tesco according to your profile, yet claim to be a policeman and your gsd is an 'attack dog' in another thread (and have also asked about a bite meter for your school???)

You make approximately 27 *seperate threads* about a month ago to sell a load of RUB's that you claim used to house 5 male and 5 female royals (those snakes live around 40-50 years I believe?:bash...

...and now you're claiming that you *OWN *a seven bedroomed house?

(and don't get me started on asking what pet to get next because your current german shepard might not make it through an operation:devil::censor:

I think the school holidays are a little too long these days......


I hope you don't even get a goldfish....


Cheers

Andy

(I think I'll double post this onto your other thread as well just so no-one misses it!)


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

bothrops said:


> You're twenty years old (?) and live with your parents (who won't let you have a 'rep room') http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/546682-i-want-reptile-room-but.html
> ...
> 
> You work for Tesco according to your profile, yet claim to be a policeman and your gsd is an 'attack dog' in another thread (and have also asked about a bite meter for your school???)
> ...


hahaha what he says! :notworthy: please don't even get a goldfish!!


----------



## Ferretboy (May 24, 2010)

i suggest you get one of these








they don't take up much room and are easy to look after, they're really docile and cuddly too


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

bothrops said:


> :bash...
> 
> ...and now you're claiming that you *OWN *a seven bedroomed house?
> 
> ...


OOoopps Andy.... did you get out of bed the wrong side today?? It's unlike you to be so sharp and let these little blighters get to you to this extent... :lol2:..... but I agree... the school holidays are definately waaayy to long!!! Get 'em back where they belong! :whip:


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

benm767 said:


> ok i think ill have a maine **** someone told me that the savanna cats are the largest but there not the longest are they maine ***** are 40 inch long


You absolute idiot.

Must be boring being on your School Holidays.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Kids these days have nothing more to do than waste precious lives i suppose.


----------



## Sarah93 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok, i'd just like to say i'm new to this forum but i have read that they appreciate kind language, and some of the things yous are saying aren't really very encouraging. I think telling someone they're not experienced enough to own something should be enough for them to not get one, no need to call someone an idiot, it is in the newbie forum after all.


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

With all due respect, you don't know the half of the rubbish this guy has posted. Lie after lie... etc

He really has been coming across as a dreaming idiot. The regulars are fed up of him now.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

benm767 said:


> well first of all i own a 7 bedroom house so im not getting a lynx a maine **** i think


Wow, on a coppers pay, where do i join up!!!
Edit, oo Andy beat me too it!!!! LOL


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

bothrops said:


> You're twenty years old (?) and live with your parents (who won't let you have a 'rep room') http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/546682-i-want-reptile-room-but.html
> ...
> 
> You work for Tesco according to your profile, yet claim to be a policeman and your gsd is an 'attack dog' in another thread (and have also asked about a bite meter for your school???)
> ...


+1 :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Whats that I smell? Troll? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

benm767 said:


> ok i think ill have a maine **** someone told me that the savanna cats are the largest but there not the longest are they maine ***** are 40 inch long


Ragdolls are bigger. But please don't buy any cat. Buy a stuffed toy, learn to care for it first.


----------

